# Horse going lame after purchase



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

If this information is correct- Then your friend has nothing to fear to me It sounds like the suer doesn't have a case. 

Example a person I know bought a horse without asking very many questions- When the horse got home the person found out he cribbed. the Person wanted to sue the seller but couldn't because it was the persons fault for not asking- (Loosely summerized)

Heck- Your horse could have stressed itself on the trailer ride over or put his leg into a gate and pulled!

Horses go lame! Its the cycle of Life! Sorry I'm no actual help!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Unless it is written in a contract about a 100% soundness guarantee, when you buy a horse, it is pretty much buyer beware.
Sounds like the buyer is trying to scare the seller into buying horse back or paying vet bills by telling she is going to sue. Won't work as long as there was not a soundness clause in the contract.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm curious if the buyer did a PPE or not. Horses hurt themselves, it is just a fact of life.


----------



## Penopoly (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. It is my feeling too that she doesn't have a case.
I feel very bad that the horse has gone lame, but know that the horse had no issue with either of his knees prior to this.
The buyer sent a vet to look at him before purchase which ym friends was very happy about, but she only asked the vets to give him his shots anf float his teath. she should (and would been most welcome to have had) a full vet inspection. 
My friend sent of the vets report from his lameness (back issue) last year and the response was "well your vet is obviously wrong.

What is a PPE Joesmum, I am not familliar with the term? Thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pre-purchase Exam = PPE


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

PPE is a Pre Purchase Exam, which it sounds like she elected to not have, despite having a vet there. Pardon the pun, but it sounds to me like she is a fool who doesn't have a leg to stand on legally. When you buy a horse, it is what it is. Period, and stuff happens, especially when trailering long distances. THere are also abnormalities in nearly every leg. One of the purposes of a PPE is to determine, via x-rays, what is there, what is not as well as what is a real issue and what are the "red herrings".....which I am guessing the "old tissue" just may be. It may have been there for years, without causing a problem. Who knows. Perhaps the trailering aggravated it. 
I AM NOT A LEGAL PERSON, but if I were your friend, I would not be to worried. THis will be more of a nuisance than anything, IMO.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To my way of thinking the warranty goes off the horse the moment it is loaded into the trailer as one has no control over what happens after that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It could even be an old injury from when your friend bought the horse. Who knows. Depending on the sale price and how it was represented she might take him back or contribute to the vet bill.


----------

